# AADR Nationals 2010



## AADR (Aug 26, 2008)

*Weight Pull is open to ALL BREEDS!​*


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I wish it was closer looks like fun! good luck to all that go!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

It'd be nice if there was AADR around here. The closest one was near Houston, which is still like 10 hours away for me.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Gonna try and make it out Nationals day.


----------



## AADR (Aug 26, 2008)

How far are you from Kountze, TX? There is a new AADR Club there, is that one closer?



bahamutt99 said:


> It'd be nice if there was AADR around here. The closest one was near Houston, which is still like 10 hours away for me.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I looked it up, and I think that's the one I was talking about. Mapquest shows it near Houston. I'm on the west side of the state. Closer to New Mexico and Oklahoma than east TX, unfortunately. Hopefully AADR will continue to "catch on" because I'd like to try it someday. If I'm going to go through the trouble to get my dog in ADBA shape, might as well cross-compete.


----------

